# Autism Every Day



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

I received this from a friend and it provides insight into our "special world."

If interested click on the link provided below it is a 13 minute video. 
Be aware it is very powerful, & enlightening for those who have had no exposure to the daily life of special needs families.

http://www.autismspeaks.org/sponsoredevent...m_every_day.php

Then click on:
Autism Every Day
Minutes: 13:20
Low | Medium | High  
to view the video.

There is also an intro from Don Imus from MSNBC.

Please feel free to comment or ask questions.

Thanks,
Tami


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Powerful!

MaeJae


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

I'll take a look at it when I have some time later. Thanks for posting the link for us.

A special child needs special parents and your son got the right ones.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

That was well said and True


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Imus has been fighting to get the Combating Autism Act through congress for a long time now. It has unanimous support in the Senate, and overwhelming support in the house, but has been held up in committee. Suggestions are that last nights shake-up of the Washington status quo, may just shake it loose.

Let's all hope so!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

Tami 
Thanks for sharing that. I work in as a TA in Special Ed and have been for about 6 years and work with Autism kids and I love it they are great!!!!!! I have also coached Special Olympics for 15 years and the ones I have worked with have it.

Thanks Again 
willie


----------



## dougdogs (Jul 31, 2004)

DW and I participated in the walk at Charlotte Motor Speedway a few weeks ago.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

campmg said:


> A special child needs special parents and your son got the right ones.


Thanks Mitch & John that is very sweet of you to say









Tami


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

This film is a great start at raising awareness. I commend the parents who took the time out of their very busy lives to participate in this worthwhile endeavor. Thank you, Tami, for sharing it with all of us!


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

Thanks Tami. I just did not know (or think) how much time, effort and patience it takes to be a parent. I agree with campmg, John Luke is lucky to have two of the best parents he could have!

Jim


----------



## outbackinMT (Oct 7, 2006)

Dear Tami--

What a powerful video. Thank you for sharing it with us. I am sending a link to my sister. My nephew was diagnosed with Pervasive Development Disorder at 22 months old. He is now 3 1/2 and thanks to the wonderful work of my sister and her husband is progressing. He is beginning to say complete sentences and goes to multiple therapy (OT and ST) every week. Unfortunately, the preschool he goes to told them that he is no longer qualified for speech therapy as he is in the 16th percentile for children of his age, which means that only 15 children his age are worse off than him. Luckily they were able to get him into our local Scottish Rites Language Clinic, but they still pay an amazing amount of money for his OT. I can't imageine what some of these parents do that can't afford that. Hopefully with the elections yesterday educational spending will turn around. My sister keeps a blog if you would like to take a look at it. The address is:

www.jaredsjourney.blogspot.com

Sincerely,
Brenda


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

happycamper said:


> Thanks Tami. I just did not know (or think) how much time, effort and patience it takes to be a parent. I agree with campmg, John Luke is lucky to have two of the best parents he could have!
> 
> Jim


Thanks Jim!



> outbackinMT Posted Yesterday, 10:40 PM
> Dear Tami--
> 
> What a powerful video. Thank you for sharing it with us. I am sending a link to my sister. My nephew was diagnosed with Pervasive Development Disorder at 22 months old. He is now 3 1/2 and thanks to the wonderful work of my sister and her husband is progressing. He is beginning to say complete sentences and goes to multiple therapy (OT and ST) every week. Unfortunately, the preschool he goes to told them that he is no longer qualified for speech therapy as he is in the 16th percentile for children of his age, which means that only 15 children his age are worse off than him. Luckily they were able to get him into our local Scottish Rites Language Clinic, but they still pay an amazing amount of money for his OT. I can't imageine what some of these parents do that can't afford that. Hopefully with the elections yesterday educational spending will turn around. My sister keeps a blog if you would like to take a look at it. The address is:
> ...


Sorry to hear about your newphew.







He is lucky to have wonderful parents








It is unbelievable what the schools get away with







it is a Dam Shame.
My son had NO language until age 5 & insurance wouldn't pay for extra Speech Therapy so we pay $75 a half hour/wk on top of what he gets at school to equal 4X/wk







He was FINALLY potty trained last year age 8.







Just to name a few.

Brenda thanks for the link I will check it out.

Thank You All for taking the time out of your busy day to watch this video & get a glimspe into our hectic world.









Tami
XOXO


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Tami

Thanks









Thor


----------



## JimBo99 (Apr 25, 2006)

I just finished watching the video. It was eye opening for me. I have lived in a different world all my life. I have faced difficulties, but not of this kind and not as all consuming. My hat is off to all who love and raise autistic children!

I have not tried to isolate myself from others and have lived and worked in many places including overseas. I recall only meeting one family that had two autistic boys during that time. But I'm shocked that 1 in 166 children are autistic! That blows me away. And with all the ADD and ADHD, etc. What has happened? Was all this hidden when I was younger, or is there an epidemic? I don't know, but I am curious now. What is happening to our children?

Sincerely,
Jim


----------



## bobpattie (Jul 23, 2005)

Tami, that video was great. I feel that God only gives "special" children to "very special parents" and you sound like you fit that perfectly!! I recently changed careers and now work for our County in the Human Services department - of which one of the areas is Childrens Protective Services - I was astouned at the number of autistic children in our communities and we have no large cities here. I do agree with Jim - why did we never hear about this during our younger years. Our hats off to you guys and our hearts are with you.

Pattie


----------



## Excursions R Us (Jan 25, 2006)

HI Tami,

After teaching grade 4-8 for several years I did a three year stint where I taught JK/Sk and Grade one children with autism spectrum disorder (I had about 7 full time equivalent students each year with 2 Educational Asssistants) along side a speech pathologist who was trained in the Miller Method out of Massachussets. Each child was very different from each other, some being at one edn of the spectrum (verbal and high functioning) others being at the other end (non verbal and lower functioning). This class gave the kids the best of both worlds. We integrated on a regular basis into a kindergarten or grade one class. We also used reverse integration, where kids from a kindergarten or grade one class would join us for circle/calendar time. These kids were very special and they taught all of us, adults and students,more than we taught them, and we did teach them a lot. I have grown tremendously as an educator and as a person as a result of getting to know and work with these kids. I also experienced what this disorder can do to families and can only say kudos to all of you who for all that you do!!!

Take care,
Rob


----------



## 3athlete (May 14, 2006)

Hi Tami and everyone who views this video!

Wow, that's just about all I can say is, WOW. This video is so powerful and touching and moving, I just can't believe it. I watched it 2x because I just couldn't tear myself away. I was pouring tears and my daughter came over to watch and was as mesmorized as I was. She asked some questions and hopefully I answered in an intelligent manner. She was very sympathetic to the children in the video and asked what she could do to help. My answer was to be their friend if she ever met them, not stare or make fun of them and to smile at their parents if she ever met them too.

I am just amazed that people have as much strength and courage as they do. I can't imagine the kind of love, patience and tolerance you need to be the parent of an autistic child. This video was such an eye opener that I'm going to show it to the staff at my school, everyone should be aware of the trials and tribulations these families go through each and every day!

God Bless You ALL!


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Tami,
I just had time to watch this video, and my hat's off to you and John, too!!







My problems with Jimmy are like a grain of sand compared to the beach of sand you guys have to wade through each and every day!! 
God Bless!!
Love ya!








Darlene


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Thank You Everyone for your kind words.








They are much appreciated!!

Tami


----------



## mom30075 (Jun 6, 2005)

Tami,
Great video. I have had to deal with ADHD with my child and even though the issues are much smaller, the misunderstanding from the community is so real and parenting is so time consuming. Concern and worry are a constant.
THank you for sharing,
Donna


----------

